# Pressure in beer bottles



## Lloyd1 (Aug 22, 2008)

How much pressure will a crown cap glass beer bottle take?


No, I am not trying to blow one up!


I see variouslevels of force carbination talked about.
Beer bottles seem lighter ( thinner glass ) then wine bottles.
Champagne bottles are very heavy ( thick glass ) and I know they can handle a lot of carbing.
Beer seems to come in various amounts of carbination, and some seems pretty high.
If you force carb wine, how high can you carb and still cap it in a beer bottle?
Is there anywayyou 'measure' the amount of carbination in a fluid?


I supposeit could beput into 4 general catagories ...
None, some, some more, and *boom!*


----------



## jcnoren (Aug 22, 2008)

How exactly would one measure the mount of force when the cap is on?


JC


----------

